# 5 month pregnant cow has a discharge.



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Went out to chorse this morning and I noticed Annabelle, my 5 month pregnant cow had a discharge. It was a little opaque but not colored in any way. She is 12 years old and doesnt have any history of calving or pregnancy trouble. She is eating and acting normally. She had her last calf the 1st of june and from what we can gather was bred back either her first or second cycle after giving birth. So she definitely still has a few months left. Is this normal? Should I be concerned. If you havent been able to gather, this the first pregnant cow Ive ever had, and I am a little nervous! :shrug:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Some of our bred cows have shown a little discharge during prenancy. I would just keep an eye on her, it may be nothing.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Ok, I am keeping her in the barn today so I can monitor her. So... It may be nothing... I hope its nothing... But... What could it be? Should I even ask?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A somewhat clear and no foul odor discharge is usually just normal cervical mucous


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Hannah,

You have a Dexter, correct? Is she a "shortie" (chondro carrier) and what was the status of the bull she was bred to (chondo/non-chondro).

I don't mean to alarm you, the discharge is not uncommon, but two chondro Dexters bred together have a 25% chance of having an aborted (bulldog) calf.

It commonly happens at about 5 months of gestation.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

She is a long leg. I cannot remember if the bull was a long or short, but the man I bought her from did tell me he was a non-carrier so I think I am in the clear there. Fortunately.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Wouldn't worry, keep an eye on her but it's most likey nothing.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I didnt see any more. Panic attack averted.


----------

